# R. M. Zoy



## Paulcop68 (Feb 19, 2017)

I have a 30x40" oil painting by R.M.Zoy. It has no date. The painting has 4 mounted cavlary (1 holding a US flag) and 1 mounted Indian scout. Can anyone provide some bio info on Zoy and maybe the name of the painting? Thanks.
PAC


----------

